# (monday) history in your game 06-02-2003



## alsih2o (Jun 2, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

tinker gnomes, longitude and OLD machines- http://www.21stcenturysciencetech.com/articles/Spring03/Antikythera.html

this screams artifact- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/2939362.stm

 mead and sex(grandma safe)- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2949742.stm

 the lives of medieval women, great stuff here!- http://library.thinkquest.org/12834/

medieval culinary terms- http://www.thousandeggs.com/glossary.html


 japanese clothing and accessories- http://www.sengokudaimyo.com/garb/Garb.html

 a nice island culture your players have never heard of (According to legend,  three demi-gods emerged from Moheung-hyeol which is said to have been on the northern slopers of Mt. Halla and became the progenitors of the Jeju people who founded the Kingdom of Tamna.)- http://210.104.87.69/n_eng/jeju_intro/item_01/item_01_01.asp

 making japanese armor, a must read, nice stuff!- http://www.sengokudaimyo.com/katchu/0.Katchu.html

 internet medieval sourcebook- http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html

 psychohistory-, lots of goodness here- http://www.geocities.com/kidhistory/

the glory that was rome- http://infohistory.com/rome.shtml

 wacko philosophies from medieval minds, fodder galore!- http://www.williamjames.com/History/MEDIEVAL.htm

japannese architecture, good maps- http://www.sengokudaimyo.com/shinden/Shinden.html

 till next week, keep looking back


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Jun 2, 2003)

That artifact book looks cool!

I wonder what it summons.....


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 2, 2003)

for those too lazy to read it, or those disinterested parties who want the pretty picture, this is it-


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 2, 2003)

BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *I wonder what it summons..... *




Summons nothing.  Grants immortality (see, they're carrying Osiris' crown).  Although it looks rather like a Necronomicon, so it probably rips your soul from your body or something...


----------



## yennico (Jun 9, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *for those too lazy to read it, or those disinterested parties who want the pretty picture, this is it- *




Looks like a golden hand bag of an Egyptian noble woman 

Just my 2 cents
yennico


----------



## Bill Muench (Jun 9, 2003)

*Japanese clothing site*

Anyone else notice that the site on Japanese clothing is maintained by Anthony Bryant, who used to be editor of _Dragon_. Small world!


----------

